# Electric bike hire NWales Cheshire?



## The Brewer (13 Mar 2013)

Out of the blue my anti cycling wife has asked about electric bikes.

She never shown any interest what so ever before, infact pulls a face at my purchases and clothing. She has hip and knee problems so this probably fuels her prejudice, but asking about electric bikes is a step in the right direction. 

I was talking about seeing a pair of herons flying above me, solitary birds, must be mating etc etc. Then Mrs B asks, shes a keen photographer and often asks me to drive her to some of the places I discover on the bike.
So I plan on finding a hire place, take a couple out for a whirl and see how she goes.

I've started thinking about Summer ides and pub lunches after a few hours riding with the good lady


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Mar 2013)

A step in the right direction.

I don't know about Cheshire or North Wales but Plush Hill Cycles of Church Stretton hire electric bikes which would make the fabulous Long Mynd accessable. (Plus a fair few other nice routes).


----------



## The Brewer (13 Mar 2013)

That's not very far and would make an excellent day out. Thanks Phil


----------

